# The Masters Place - Feb - 2015



## brickworx (Feb 20, 2015)

First off, I have to give credit and thanks to Stufish for the tip on this previously unreported location - appreciated as ever mate.

A beautifully sunny day in the midst of a spate of wet weather and off I go.... Tbh, I wasn't expecting much so was pleasantly surprised to find this little gem full of decay and plenty of leftbehinds.

The decay is mostly down to the fact half of the roof tiles have been removed and neatly stacked in one room leaving a good percentage of the place wide open to the elements. As for the leftbehinds, well they are there in abundance as you can see below.

The metal fairies have done their work but from what I can see, many of the everyday items remain as if the place had been truly abandoned by the couple who lived here .... I say 'truly' because as far as I know, this place is unreported and I set nothing up (aside from the photo slide pics) but found all sorts of stuff in place as if the residents had suddenly and simply disappeared.....I can only assume some tragedy took the both of them simultaneously and the house has stood more or less as it was left, rotting alongside their memories ever since. 

Anyways, no history but I have named it 'The Masters Place' due to the massive amount of vinyl on a label of a similar name I found strewn around.

Please note, its quite pic heavy but I ended up with hundreds and could of took more! 

On with pics - full slideshow with loads more pics available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650894716402/show/



Exterior by Brickworx, on Flickr



OutLounge by Brickworx, on Flickr



CoatsStillHanging by Brickworx, on Flickr


LightsAndTiles by Brickworx, on Flickr


TheMastersVoice by Brickworx, on Flickr


RustyTins by Brickworx, on Flickr


WeddingSnap by Brickworx, on Flickr


BestBathroomEver by Brickworx, on Flickr


Peelage by Brickworx, on Flickr


SplashitAllOver by Brickworx, on Flickr


CottageCheesePaper by Brickworx, on Flickr


BabySeat by Brickworx, on Flickr


InYaWhites by Brickworx, on Flickr


Lenser by Brickworx, on Flickr


LooksLikeLuv by Brickworx, on Flickr


BooksOfOld by Brickworx, on Flickr


Nozzle by Brickworx, on Flickr


UpCloseAndDead by Brickworx, on Flickr



BubbleDecay by Brickworx, on Flickr



ManInMasters by Brickworx, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice set..love the aftershave bottle shot.


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 20, 2015)

Great report. People on driveway of next door prevented my trip today but there will be another time.
I may just have to use the curlers whist i'm there, I need a new hair do. :arghh:


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 20, 2015)

Love the high chair


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 20, 2015)

Great report, my kind of place this.


----------



## smiler (Feb 20, 2015)

Great find, lovely image's, must have been nice folks who lived there, they enjoyed cricket, Thanks


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 20, 2015)

Great find. I love your photos of the cottage cheese paper and old books. Even though I've only done 4 explores so far, old houses are quickly becoming a favourite.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 21, 2015)

DiggerDen said:


> Great find. I love your photos of the cottage cheese paper and old books. Even though I've only done 4 explores so far, old houses are quickly becoming a favourite.



Yeah, the paper is a close up of the stack of magazines seen in the 'aftershave' shot and looks truly organic....I love decay but that pic actually makes me feel nauseous!


----------



## Big C (Feb 21, 2015)

Yardley Gold and Old Spice talcum powder... Absolute winner.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2015)

Stunning set there. Tinged with sadness given the way the place has just been abandoned. Really brings how the fact we are just mortals...


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Superb set of images.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 21, 2015)

That looks like another great find with loads of little old bits and pieces. Odd that the roof tiles were taken off?


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 21, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Yeah, the paper is a close up of the stack of magazines seen in the 'aftershave' shot and looks truly organic....I love decay but that pic actually makes me feel nauseous!



Really bad smells make me nauseous. Decay is fascinating. :GEEK:


----------



## brickworx (Feb 21, 2015)

DiggerDen said:


> Really bad smells make me nauseous. Decay is fascinating. :GEEK:



Oh yeah, don't get me wrong....the more rotten the better 

Just something about that shot that makes me wanna heave...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 22, 2015)

LittleOz said:


> That looks like another great find with loads of little old bits and pieces. Odd that the roof tiles were taken off?



Firstly; I must congratulate Brickworx on the amazing Flickr set produced - anybody that wants to research the history of this place and its last occupants, will find the photographs full of relevant clues. The full set is an object lesson on how to fully record that increasing rarity - a truly unexplored habitation with no 'Arty' rearranging of objects. I'll even forgive the arrangement of the Kodachrome transparencies (processed and probably taken in 1966), it allows the subjects to be seen.

As to the missing roof tiles, major clue is the bundles of tiles inside the property. These are not roofing tiles, rather exterior wall cladding tiles and the fact that some bundles are held together by plastic wrapping, indicates they had been purchased for an ongoing job on the property. Given the fact that there are some Dormer to Roofline finishing tiles propped against the radiator, I surmise that an area of original roof tiles had been removed prior to building work commencing on a tile clad dormer extension to a loft area. In a bungalow one does not need scaffolding as this type of conversion can be mostly done from the floor of the loft. The usual plastic tarp normally used to protect the open roof area has obviously blown away with the passage of time, in the Flickr set there is even a stack of insulation sheets for the dormer walls. As Brickworx states, this place certainly has the look of a very quick and sudden abandonment.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 24, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Firstly; I must congratulate Brickworx on the amazing Flickr set produced - anybody that wants to research the history of this place and its last occupants, will find the photographs full of relevant clues. The full set is an object lesson on how to fully record that increasing rarity - a truly unexplored habitation with no 'Arty' rearranging of objects. I'll even forgive the arrangement of the Kodachrome transparencies (processed and probably taken in 1966), it allows the subjects to be seen.
> 
> As to the missing roof tiles, major clue is the bundles of tiles inside the property. These are not roofing tiles, rather exterior wall cladding tiles and the fact that some bundles are held together by plastic wrapping, indicates they had been purchased for an ongoing job on the property. Given the fact that there are some Dormer to Roofline finishing tiles propped against the radiator, I surmise that an area of original roof tiles had been removed prior to building work commencing on a tile clad dormer extension to a loft area. In a bungalow one does not need scaffolding as this type of conversion can be mostly done from the floor of the loft. The usual plastic tarp normally used to protect the open roof area has obviously blown away with the passage of time, in the Flickr set there is even a stack of insulation sheets for the dormer walls. As Brickworx states, this place certainly has the look of a very quick and sudden abandonment.



Thanks Dirius... some much appreciated words there and also great insight to the roof tiles conundrum....thinking on it, the only sections that where removed where around the the loft area and I also found a lot of the blue tarp outside so what you are saying makes sense.

Thanks for the kind words, it really was a good explore.


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice find, must admit this report does make one a bit sad. Nobody left wants that lovely wedding pic!


----------

